# Problems with Samba and Krusader

## petkouzunski

Hello friends  :Smile:  I have a problem with samba & krusader. I have compiled them both but when I try to access a network share using Krusader (ot Konqueror) a message shows and says "Protocol not supported". What shall I do? I can access samba shares through the shell. I connect to SMB shares by using  smb:// in front of the IP I want to connect. 

10x very much for your help and sorry for my English  :Smile: 

----------

## hds

is samba in your USEflags? if not, put that in, and re-compile kdebase.

----------

## daniel1988

 *hds wrote:*   

> is samba in your USEflags? if not, put that in, and re-compile kdebase.

 

Is it possible to enable support for smb protocol in Krusader without messing with kdebase?

I'm fluxbox user & I don't have kdebase installed.

Regards,

Daniel

----------

## daniel1988

anyone?

----------

## dek

You have to install the KIO slave, because that is what Krusader makes use of.

```
USE=smb emerge kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves -av
```

----------

## daniel1988

Thank you for answering.

Acordinkg to this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_explained

It should be

```
USE=samba emerge kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves -av
```

right?

I'll make a try. Don't know how, but Krusader doesn't have as a dependency kdialog, although it has dealogs (eg. for errors).  kioslaves has it!

Cheers,

Daniel

----------

## dek

Yes, samba even, sorry.

Regarding kdialog: the package isn't necessary for default kde dialogs. As far as i remember it's for shell scripting.

----------

## daniel1988

Thank you! It works.

Best regards,

Daniel

----------

